# Anker battery good?



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

I have found 2x 2200 MAh Anker battery with Anker battery charger for $25. Has anyone tried this battery?

http://www.amazon.com/Warranty-Batteries-Skyrocket-Anker-Multi-purpose/dp/B0078WR4KW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes I have..and depending on how you use ur phone..it can last..and its always good to have an extra spare battery around..I know I can never go over the 10 hr mark now days but I like the ability to have a back up..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Have a couple extended batteries; Anker's been the worst so far. /my.02


----------



## Hotspur (Aug 28, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with this, but the batteries don't have NFC antennas, if you care about that sort of thing. These definitely last longer than OEM. The pin based charger is annoying, but works.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

Lchupacabras said:


> Have a couple extended batteries; Anker's been the worst so far. /my.02


What about the Hyperion 2x 1900, are they good? Also should I buy the Hyperion 2x 1900 or 3800 man one


----------



## wmbjr (Jul 19, 2011)

The Hyperion 3800 barely got me more time than the stock battery, so it just was not worth the added bulk. I ended up buying a couple batteries and a charger off ebay. They have the NFC, which works and look just like the stock batteries except the label is black instead of blue (I have the Verizon nexus so not sure if all are the same or not). I think I paid 16 for two batteries and a charger.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

I wanted to buy through amazon because of prime. Anker has really great reviews, however not having NFC bummed me lol. I might try Hyperion 2x 1900 one because I have the standard 1850 and the 2100 extended, And the two 1900 batteries would essentially make it a 7750 battery


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Or you could order one or more official samsung extended batteries from Sprint for about $8.00:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32898-how-to-sprints-employee-discount/


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd recommend the 3800 mAh Hyperion battery if you don't mind the added bulk.

I've seen plenty of people say they don't get better than stock performance out of it, but I find that hard to believe. I wasn't getting amazing performance out of it until I calibrated it right. When you first get it, don't charge it until you run the battery all the way down, then charge it back all the way up, preferrably while its turned off. Be sure to let it go for an extra hour or two past 100% to be sure its fully charged. You need to do that a few times to be sure the battery is good to go. If you finish a charge and then see that you go from 100%-90% in minutes, then you didn't charge it long enough. I can easily get 4-5 hours of screen time plus a few hours of talk out of that battery. Can't even get close to that with the stock battery.

I use the stock battery on normal days since I like my phone slim and because I have easy access to a charger, but I put the extended battery in on the weekends when I'm out.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I had an Anker wall charger....died within a week. Got a second one (free because the first one died at no fault to me) and it made it 11 days.

Take that as you will. It was my first time trying Anker products, but from my experience....the quality of their products aren't even mediocre, and I won't buy from them again.

However, the customer support was fantastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought the QCell 3850 Mah battery and I can seriously go 2 full days on a charge. Also, a heavy data user. 

http://www.amazon.com/QCell-Verizon-Samsung-Extended-Compatible/dp/B00746TQVM


----------

